# New Level of Creepy: Golden Girls Fan Fiction.



## Mankini (Jul 18, 2015)

Many things are creepy: odd fetishes; hipsters, cosplay; furries....But there is arguably nothing creepier than people's obsession with The Golden Girls: Most of the actresses have been dead for a decade or longer; the show was last produced over 20 years ago.....But people are still writing fan fiction for it...and oftentimes things get sexual or morbid and Goth/death-related....[shivers, cringes, fetal position.]


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 18, 2015)

Uh... not sure what this has to do with traveling culture. I'm going to go ahead and move this to the General Banter section.


----------



## Art101 (Jul 18, 2015)

OOOOHHH gods no that is really disturbing.Its hells funny though and made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jul 19, 2015)

Golden Girls fan porn sounds wrinkly and morbid. What the hell. Why would you tell us about this? I could've lived my whole life in blissful ignorance. MY WHOLE LIFE, MAN.


----------



## Odin (Jul 19, 2015)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> Golden Girls fan porn sounds wrinkly and morbid. What the hell. Why would you tell us about this? I could've lived my whole life in blissful ignorance. MY WHOLE LIFE, MAN.




Aye... aye Aye... sorry to break it to you but the age of blissful ignorance no longer exists. 

Your on the Internet's... a series of tubes... and RULE 34 has no exceptions.::cyclops::

*I caution you... hang on to your innocence as long as you may but be wary of rule 34... ::bored::


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jul 19, 2015)

The internet giveth and the internet taketh away. 
Oh, what I wouldn't do for the freshness of a virginal mind once again. A better mind, far from the throes of golden girl money shots.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 19, 2015)

The writing world is full of, ahem, _interesting_ people.

I had my fun but am really glad to be retired.

Sounds like the waters of the writing ocean just got a little muddier...


----------



## Odin (Jul 19, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> The writing world is full of, ahem, _interesting_ people.



Yes it is... has been for ages.

Late 1700s... de Sade penned 120 Days of Sodom.

Before that you had some cave man carving fertility goddesses from bone while masturbating furiously before heading out with a club in search of a mate.

Today you got Rule 34 Internet meme's, sexual fan-fetish fiction and 30 shades of retarded and every kinda gooey porn you can imagine...

Tends to desensitize people maybe? 

Gets to the point where you don't know true intimacy nowadays if it stabs you in the ass::shifty::

Haha... right'O that was a bit of tongue in cheek humor there.:ompus::

Ok I admit it... I am a bit of an old codger at heart... just a grumpy old man.:ldman::


EDIT: On second thought... I might be able to make some bank putting down some flowery words on paper about dashing fellas and women on top of high towers. eh eh... innuendo.


----------

